# Transferring OLL/PLL to OH?



## BillyRain (May 10, 2011)

Hi guys! 

I have been picking up the cube lately whilst on the phone and stuff with OH.. and have been surprising myself on how quickly I can perform cross and F2L!! I find those two steps really easy to get my head around one handed.. But as soon as I get to OLL/PLL.. I get soooo confused even though I could do the alg with two hands without thinking about it.. 

Do you guys have any tips on how to practice OLL/PLL OH? Do you literally have to go through them all and learn them all over again so to speak!!!?

Cheersszzz


----------



## Rpotts (May 10, 2011)

it wasn't that hard, except for a few really ugly algs. Just practice and replace some algs with ones that are more suitable for OH if necessary.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 10, 2011)

What i did was get a new set of 2 gen algs mostly for both a few i knew because they were easy but others i just relearned by muscle memory with one hand it just takes patience and effort.. (if you have prisma puzzle timer you can time your oll and pll OH)


----------



## BillyRain (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, and sorry, I just realised I posted this in the wrong thread  So confusing!!!


----------



## a small kitten (May 10, 2011)

Be fluent with turning technique (there are multiple ways to turn) before you look for or learn new algs. The way you turn will ultimately determine what algs will feel good and what don't work. If you try to learn everything without knowing how to turn well you'll internalize a lot of bad habits and inefficiencies.


----------

